# ME violence hits Seattle



## paracowboy (7 Aug 2006)

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/279302_shooting28ww.html


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Aug 2006)

At least this wanker was acting alone.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## paracowboy (7 Aug 2006)

as far as we know. He may be a lone nutjob, or worst-case, part of a 'sleeper cell' and being used as a point man.

As I understand it, he's being charged with hate crimes and not terrorism, though.


----------



## Trinity (7 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> as far as we know. He may be a lone nutjob, or worst-case, part of a 'sleeper cell' and being used as a point man.



Yeah..

but a cell wouldn't risk exposure of one man... lest they all be exposed?

I think you were right in your assessment.. lone nut job.

And the Muslim community of Seattle is outraged at the act and condemns it.. as they should.

It's not Muslims.. its these odd little individuals.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Aug 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> And the Muslim community of Seattle is outraged at the act and condemns it.. as they should.



Or as these rather large islamic organisations just 'say' they are. The question is do they really mean what they say. I don't think so for one NY second. They are just toting the line and being PC. I take everything what comes out of their mouths with a grain of salt. 

I think they're rotten.

Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## Infanteer (7 Aug 2006)

The news is a bit old - two weeks ago?  It goes to show how Al Qa'ida has changed from an organization to a movement, which is precisely what bin Laden was aiming for.  It doesn't matter if he was a "sleeper agent" or a "lone wackjob"; he bought into the message and acted out on it.


----------



## paracowboy (7 Aug 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> The news is a bit old - two weeks ago?


well, excuuuuse me! I wouldn't have found it at all except that it was on an American site, SOCNET or Armyparatroopers, I think. I don't generally read Seattle newspapers. I found it interesting in that it a) 





> goes to show how Al Qa'ida has changed from an organization to a movement, which is precisely what bin Laden was aiming for


 and b) tells us that Jews world-wide are going to be targetted even more than usual. I sincerely hope those of that Faith in Canada are being situationally aware, and that Canadian LEO are similarly aware of the need for extra awareness around synagogues and Jewish centers.


_edited: typo_


----------



## Infanteer (7 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> well, excuuuuse me! I wouldn't have found it at all except that it was on an American site, SOCNET or Armyparatroopers, I think. I don't generally read Seattle newspapers.



Zing out!  

Just pointing it out so others don't start wondering why they can't find it on other news sources.  I just remember hearing about this a while ago.

[/quote]I found it interesting in that it a)  and b) tells us that Jews world-wide are going to be targetted even more than usual. I sincerely hope those of that Faith in Canada are being situationally aware, and that Canadian LEO are similarly aware of the need for extra awareness around synagogues and Jewish cneters.[/quote]

+1
Moi aussi.


----------



## GaelicSoldier (7 Aug 2006)

I think that this might start to silence some of the skeptics about us being safe in North America.  This goes to show that, the wars in the Middle East have drastic affects on the people here; aside from the tragic loss of more and more of our troops fighting over-seas.

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Bo (7 Aug 2006)

Wesley "Over There" (formerly Down Under) said:
			
		

> Or as these rather large islamic organisations just 'say' they are. The question is do they really mean what they say. I don't think so for one NY second. They are just toting the line and being PC. I take everything what comes out of their mouths with a grain of salt.
> 
> I think they're rotten.
> 
> ...



"Rotten" WTF?

Wes, you do realize that there are Muslims that serve in the CF right? I doubt they would appreciate your choice of words.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Aug 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> "Rotten" WTF?
> 
> Wes, you do realize that there are Muslims that serve in the CF right? I doubt they would appreciate your choice of words.



And you do realize Wes is no longer in the CF correct?


----------



## Trinity (7 Aug 2006)

I totally disagree with Wes..

But I've learned with Wes...  I will on this topic and a few others..

It's his opinion.. and he'll never change his.. and I'll never change mine.

So take anyone's opinion for what you feel is worth.

He wasn't racist or out of line; just saying his peace no matter how popular
or unpopular it is.  Nothing anyone can do but agree or disagree.


----------



## Infanteer (7 Aug 2006)

To note, Wes was referring to large Islamic organizations and not Islam itself.  Please don't start a bunfight where none exists....


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Aug 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> "Rotten" WTF?
> 
> Wes, you do realize that there are Muslims that serve in the CF right? I doubt they would appreciate your choice of words.




Rotten as per the organisations, and that comes from experience. I am not no one's yes man BO, and I am not politically correct. A spade is a spade.

For the record many muslims even criticise these organisations.


----------



## FastEddy (8 Aug 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I totally disagree with Wes..
> 
> He wasn't racist or out of line; just saying his peace no matter how popular
> or unpopular it is.  Nothing anyone can do but agree or disagree.




Great and accurate observation.

But as a point of interest, I would like to understand why you totally disagree that some of these Large Islamic Organizations might only be paying Lip Service.

Yes maybe "WES" has a uncluttered and direct way of presentation but I find it refreshing from the dreary, wishee washee PC of some.

Have a nice day. Cheers.


----------



## Trinity (8 Aug 2006)

Because I'm part of Christian organization

Labelling organizations is very difficult.  I deal with many denominations
and religions in my field (gee go figure) and I know Muslims and many Muslim
organizations I have dealt with in the past do feel genuine disgust for actions
taken on my people who claim to be doing this things for the Muslim faith.


I have problems separating Islam and Islamic organisations.. its like
trying to say Christianity and Christian organizations..  

maybe... I'm too close.. maybe its just playing with word in my head.


----------



## FastEddy (9 Aug 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Because I'm part of Christian organization
> 
> Labelling organizations is very difficult.  I deal with many denominations
> and religions in my field (gee go figure) and I know Muslims and many Muslim
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (9 Aug 2006)

John Stuart put the situation in the Middle East in perspective the other night, I thought it was hilarious.  (Although, maybe one of those things you just had to see for yourself).

"Okay, and now its time for us to focus on the crisis in the Middle East!  No, no...not that one.  The other one.  No, not that one either, the other one.  No, not that one either, the OTHER one."  *sigh*  "Damnit, not that one either, the new one.  Are you trying to piss me off!?  The newest one!  The one between Israel and Palestine!"  *sigh*  "I know its been happening for...ya know what?  Screw it, I give up."

Perhaps a bit sarcastic and politically incorrect for those that care, but he did put manage to put the situation in the Middle East in perspective quite with quite clever.


----------



## Trinity (9 Aug 2006)

> This must be perplexing for you. But your ingrain thoughts and training dictate that you view them differently and with  chairable and a religious clarity.
> 
> So forgive me if I don't persue this debate, I know when I'm out gunned. lol




I'm not trained to be charitable and loving.. that's just who I am... and the values I hold.

I'm not naive enough nor brainwashed to simply think all religions are about love and are happy little communities
and that we should all hold hands no matter what.  There are some very dangerous religions or denominations who's
theology is loosely based and very scary.

So despite me being able to love freely, I'm not a doormat to people, religions or organisations which want to take advantage
of what they perceive as a weakness because I'm Christian.


----------



## Brad Sallows (9 Aug 2006)

>I have problems separating Islam and Islamic organisations.. its like
trying to say Christianity and Christian organizations.. 

Most people have no problem at all.  Take Fred Phelps's gang, for instance.  Do you think most people have trouble separating his organization from Christianity?


----------



## Trinity (9 Aug 2006)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> >I have problems separating Islam and Islamic organisations.. its like
> trying to say Christianity and Christian organizations..
> 
> Most people have no problem at all.  Take Fred Phelps's gang, for instance.  Do you think most people have trouble separating his organization from Christianity?



Who can't

Fred Phelps is to Christianity is like saying the Taliban are Muslim.

Very Fringe type groups.   Most religious groups are mainstream and denominational.


----------



## FastEddy (10 Aug 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I'm not trained to be charitable and loving.. that's just who I am... and the values I hold.
> 
> I'm not naive enough nor brainwashed to simply think all religions are about love and are happy little communities
> and that we should all hold hands no matter what.  There are some very dangerous religions or denominations who's
> ...




Yeah See !, with a come back like that, I wouldn't stand a chance. lol

Cheers.


----------

